
Ask HN: How to convince customers that your app is serius business - oyeg
 I built an android application for a niche industry, which is much better than the existing solutions. 
 Earlier they were using expensive desktop software and no cloud data backups.
 For this desktop software, company had salesmen&#x2F;technicians on the ground for sale and maintenance.<p>I have been running a pilot with few customers I know and fixed most of the minor issues and all are happy with the product.
 I was planning for a fremium model with a nominal price(compared to the existing desktop solutions price).
 Now when I go to other customers, they don&#x27;t seem to take this application seriously because they can download the application freely and I think the price is too low(which I am working on).
As a solo developer, how can I convince the customers that this is a serious application?.<p>Note: 
This is in India.
Most of the customers are not very tech savvy.
For payments I will have to try some offline channels.
======
gus_massa
> _I think the price is too low_

Raise your price! I should link to a patio11 article here, probably
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/saas_pric...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/saas_pricing)
(And I just found [https://stripe.com/atlas/guides/saas-
pricing](https://stripe.com/atlas/guides/saas-pricing) )

Also, a slick UI is very important for some not technical people. How does the
UI of your app compare to the "standard" app?

~~~
oyeg
It’s a simple material ui design, similar to let’s say whatsapp. May be that’s
a problem since it doesn’t look like a business application

------
onion2k
This is one reason why YC prefers businesses that have at least two founders -
having one person who's good at the business and sales side and one who knows
the tech side covers the difficult bits of running a business. If you're
trying to do everything and you're not a good sales person you're going to
struggle.

Try to find someone who's good at sales to help you.

